# Harvesting red clover for square bales



## Joe Howard (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey folks. What is the best way to cure red clover hay?
By the time its dry, leaves are falling off and leaves nothing but burnt blooms and hard stems....
Is it best when the clover is.thick to ted it out right.after we cut it, wait a day and then ted it...???? I've got about 70 acres of clover/orchardgrass/timothy mix. When I do ted it I do it early in the morning, lightly to reduce leaf damage. Using a 617 nh disc mower and raking with a kuhn sr10. 
Thanks for the ideas in advance
Joe h.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

Red Clover is hard to get right. I usually ted right after I cut it and then again the next morning. Rake it just as the dew is drying so you don't lose any more leaves than necessary and then bale the same day it's raked. This time of year it will take a good four days to cure, maybe five. Good luck


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

In a word, don't. If it's straight clover you'll get it dry eventually, but in any kind of mix the rest of teh forage will be dryer than a popcorn fart before the clover is ready.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

That is the problem with red clover, in my climate it will rain before you can get it dry enough bale with preservative. It is great feed when it is wrapped, so that's what happens more often than not.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Toyes Hill Angus said:


> That is the problem with red clover, in my climate it will rain before you can get it dry enough bale with preservative. It is great feed when it is wrapped, so that's what happens more often than not.


Help me understand two things.

1. Clover is a legume like alfalfa? It is high in protein? Upon feeding to cattle one has to balance it with lesser quality products to keep cattle from scouring?

2. What is a hay preservative and what is it supposed to do.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

There are many different kinds of hay preservative out there now but the most common is likely proponic acid, it is blended with a buffering agent to prevent corrosion of metals. The purpose of the acid is to prevent the formation of mold, dust etc. and thereby increase the palatibility of the hay and preserve relative feed value and all of its components. This is a decent description of different types http://www.agriculture.gov.sk.ca/Default.aspx?DN=265ca32e-c9ae-4cf7-b3c7-8eeb09a504fd
Also a plus to acid you can bale earlier in th AM and latter into the PM = less chance of getting rained on if you can bale the hay wetter.
And yes, in alot of cases it is a good idea to blend premium quality, lush hay with poorer stuff if feeding to beef cattle at less important times of their gestation period (this is what I do).


----------

